# BigSyd's immaculate Audi TT (bit of a monster post )



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

All credit to john (epoch )for the original post [smiley=cheers.gif]

A couple of weeks ago (post is late as I'm slack and also we waited till after the NW show and shine, but more of that later ) following the wheel and arch clean i had performed on the wife's new Audi TT http://xrl.us/okj4w it was time to give the car the once over with the machines and a little more pampering 

The car on arrival was not the usual affair I have been working on, clean is probably an understatement























































It was early we had a huge amount planned but we decided it probably didn't need a pre-soak, snowfoam and TMB wash

So fist job was for me to dust the paint down and QD with AS Reglaze


















It was about this time the professional half of the "rotary display team" turned up..ian from finerdetails http://www.finerdetails.co.uk/










The assessment of the paintwork visually turned up only one small smart repair on the edge of the wheel arch but generally for a car that has done best part of 40K it was in amazing knick.

The car had some minor swirling and RDS but the camera could not pick anything up, even with the Sungun bulb, Metal Halide and Brinkman on it










After a few thickness tests and some paying around with pads and polishes, including the new Wolfgang swirl eliminator by Menzerna it was found the only thing able to remove the swirling and all but the deepest RDS's in one hit was a polishing pad and some 3M FCP (with a dash of Ultra Fina)

i started to tape up the car










Whilst Iain cracked on with the roof (following on with the boot, back bumper and off side while I did the bonnet front bumper and near side)










Something that made me smile was not only the speed at which Iain worked but also the fact he cracked on with one backing plate and pad whilst I worked my way through a few combo's




























A couple of action polishing shots














































Following the first stage machining Iain also removed some of the scratches on the sill and around the door shuts using the polish mix and a Sonus MF pad



















Following the FCP/UF stage the car, shuts in particularly was a little dusty so it was out with the Gilmore for a wash down (this was though the safest method and we we doing good for time)










The car was dried and then the second stage of polishing took place Menzerna PO 85RD by 3M Ultra Fina pad

(not sure on john's stance in this pose)










With this complete (Iain and I doing the same areas) i then got out the PC and some Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite and another 3M Ultra Fina pad.



















Whilst I did the shuts and Iain buffed off the residue










Next up it was into the garage, for what would be about 24 hours.

The gloss achieved through the polishing and the glazing stage was looking worth the effort



















i cleaned up the badges with some cotton buds










The LSP for the day was back to an old favourite... bit of info on the wax http://xrl.us/okj53 yes you did read the price right 










This was applied with the red side of a German applicator VERY thinly, to the WHOLE car lights, shuts etc



















We left it about an hour then buffed off and all went home



















Early the next morning we arrived and embarked on laying down another thin layer of wax, which again was left for an hour or so before being buffed off&#8230;

Then again after about an hour or so we added another thin layer of wax and buffed off.

Few pics of the car at various stages





































So three layers on and it was time for to take the car away for a couple of weeks before it would return for some final prepwork

This is were usually you roll the car out into the sunshine for some cracking afters but it was raining, so you have to make do with some beading shots and videos























































Next up it was time to add a little extra water




















OK so this space is reserved for the second stage of this detail, the show and shine prep which I will post up soon

But here's a couple of teasers



















hope you enjoy this post as much as we did the detail [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Car is looking immaculate :!:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice, spotted this on DW too, well worth the hard work


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mammoth post but great detail.

thx


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW! what a post! well worth the effort though, looks spot on, and love the vids!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers guy's [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

